# fwbs said she was pregnant on fb...



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

so I don't really know the nice approach for this. But well, there's this girl I'm really hating now. She's 18 almost 19. She always brags about her damn job. She has the worst personality ever. I kind of feel used deceived. She said she wanted kids always so ****in crazy about that. But she knew I didn't and she didn't seem to give a damn about what I felt. I sued a condom and apparently didn't work. I saw she said back in may on another person's profile that she's pregnant... She's still not said anything to me in fact she doesn't look any different but that would make her 3 mo. So abortion's not even a choice. I can't even confront her on it because I think I would do worst than talking. I am just filled with rage on the subject. This ***** has no feelings what's so ever she's completely narcissistic and antisocial at the same time. She just manipulates and cheats anyone out for her own interest I despise her....


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe you're not the father? 

That would be the reason why she hasn't told you.

And after all, you did use a condom.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> so I don't really know the nice approach for this. But well, there's this girl I'm really hating now. She's 18 almost 19. She always brags about her damn job. She has the worst personality ever. I kind of feel used deceived. She said she wanted kids always so ****in crazy about that. But she knew I didn't and she didn't seem to give a damn about what I felt. I sued a condom and apparently didn't work. I saw she said back in may on another person's profile that she's pregnant... She's still not said anything to me in fact she doesn't look any different but that would make her 3 mo. So abortion's not even a choice. I can't even confront her on it because I think I would do worst than talking. I am just filled with rage on the subject. This ***** has no feelings what's so ever she's completely narcissistic and antisocial at the same time. She just manipulates and cheats anyone out for her own interest I despise her....


So what makes you think it would be yours? Maybe she has another FWB that she bangs.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

So you slept with Crazy and now you're surprised?

You slept with her. You knew she was 'not right'.

Have a paternity test at birth.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm thinking it's not yours.

For future reference try not to sleep with crazy again.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's a bit of advice: don't have sex with people you don't like.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

You call her a FWB, but that would imply that you were/are friends. Not a good idea, OP, to be friends with someone you dislike, much less have sex with them...

If you used a condom and she hasn't told you the child his yours, the chances are it isn't.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> so I don't really know the nice approach for this. But well, there's this girl I'm really hating now. She's 18 almost 19. She always brags about her damn job. She has the worst personality ever. I kind of feel used deceived. She said she wanted kids always so ****in crazy about that. But she knew I didn't and she didn't seem to give a damn about what I felt. I sued a condom and apparently didn't work. I saw she said back in may on another person's profile that she's pregnant... She's still not said anything to me in fact she doesn't look any different but that would make her 3 mo. So abortion's not even a choice. I can't even confront her on it because I think I would do worst than talking. I am just filled with rage on the subject. This ***** has no feelings what's so ever she's completely narcissistic and antisocial at the same time. She just manipulates and cheats anyone out for her own interest I despise her....


LOL....... really what are you asking here?

I think your jellous that she found someone else!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> I can't even confront her on it because I think I would do worst than talking.


Just get in touch with her, stay calm/neutral, and ask if the baby is yours. Get a paternity test ASAP if you get a yes.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What is a "FWB"?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

You are all too young to be messin' around like this. You can't even TALK to her about it, but you can have sex with her. 

She could be lying about being pregnant just for the attention. People do it all the time.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> What is a "FWB"?


Friend With Benefits.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> LOL....... really what are you asking here?
> 
> I think your jellous that she found someone else!


You know what they say? You have to love to hate. 

PASSION!


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

not really a friend I just had sex with her she's sexually appealing but she's not someone I liked being around really.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't ask in person I know if I did I'd do something dumb


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

So you don't like being around her but she's just fine for sticking your most intimate part in?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> not really a friend I just had sex with her she's sexually appealing but she's not someone I liked being around really.


now that you figured that out quit being around her or should I say IN her!!!!!!!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

So you're a user?


----------



## Hellioness (Jul 6, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> so I don't really know the nice approach for this. But well, there's this girl I'm really hating now. She's 18 almost 19. She always brags about her damn job. She has the worst personality ever. I kind of feel used deceived. She said she wanted kids always so ****in crazy about that. But she knew I didn't and she didn't seem to give a damn about what I felt. I sued a condom and apparently didn't work. I saw she said back in may on another person's profile that she's pregnant... She's still not said anything to me in fact she doesn't look any different but that would make her 3 mo. So abortion's not even a choice. I can't even confront her on it because I think I would do worst than talking. I am just filled with rage on the subject. This ***** has no feelings what's so ever she's completely narcissistic and antisocial at the same time. She just manipulates and cheats anyone out for her own interest I despise her....


It's possible she's lying about being pregnant and it's possible you arent the father which would be why you haven't been told.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

He's young and thinking with the wrong head.

Better start thinking with your brain or someday you WILL be the father.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

I never understood how you can have sex with someone you can't personally stand. 

I'm thinking, like others, it isn't yours. After all...she seems to not mind having sex with guys who don't really want a relationship with her.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Maury! Maury! Maury!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

DayDream said:


> I never understood how you can have sex with someone you can't personally stand.


:iagree:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Btw, you guys are cracking me up in this thread.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

No one in their right mind is going to have any sympathy for you. You used a woman to satisfy your needs, then go on a rant about how she might have used you? That's hilarious! 

Condoms can fail. Could be yours. If it weren't for the fact that a child will be involved, I think it would be Karma kicking you in the ass to tie you to this woman for ever (through a child). As it is, I hope for that baby's sake that the dad actually kind of likes the mom, and isn't someone who seems to be a sleaze bag brat who can't keep his c*ck in his pants when an "appealing" woman walks by.


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

She is not pregnant. Don't mess with her again, or you may end up tied to an immature person for 18 years. 

-MWD


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

> Maury! Maury! Maury!


Hahahahaha!!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> I can't ask in person I know if I did I'd do something dumb


So send her a FB message. You sound pretty immature, whatever your age is. Give it some more thought next time before you hop on someone you can't stand. I did it countless times back in the day...generally didn't turn out well.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

problem is she's next door so I could go over there if it got bad. But I guess fb's the best way. I know she's not pregnant with anyone else's because she always flaunted how she's not a ***** that she'd never do certain things... But you're right maybe she's not pregnant maybe I need to just calm down...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweetheart,and I say that with the utmost care and motherly concern...grow up. stop messing with those damn hoes and find yourself a nice girl.
If she's pregnant and it's yours,don't worry,you'll find out soon enough.no sense in getting yours balls in a twist over it right now.
I say she's lying or it's not yours or she's too big of a hussy to know who the father is right now.


----------



## MWD (Jul 16, 2012)

The problem is you made a bad decision. Time to man up and not make that mistake again. 

-MWD


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> I know she's not pregnant with anyone else's because she always flaunted how she's not a ***** that she'd never do certain things


You're kidding, right? She did you, and two of you are just friends, if that. Is it really that hard for you to think that she might have 1-2 other "friends" out there?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

She probably just said that, knowing you will probably read it, to get a rise outta you. No pun intended.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> not really a friend I just had sex with her she's sexually appealing but she's not someone I liked being around really.


Not a good idea having sex with someone you don't even like being around, OP. If the baby is yours (which sounds doubtful), you're going to end up having to deal with her, one way or another, for some years to come...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Friend With Benefits.


Duh... too early in the morning.. or brain dead after staying up most of the night hanging with my son. Don't get many chances to just hang with him now that he's in colleg and has all the chick chasing him... :smthumbup:


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

So she says she's pregnant, and you assume that it's yours because you had sex with her 3 months ago? If she's 19, and wanted a baby as much as you say she did, my gut is that she JUST found out she's pregnant, and is sharing her news on FB. I know it's probably hard for you to believe, but she probably has slept with someone other than you in the past 3 months. 

If you seriously think this baby could be yours then man-up and ask her. If it is, you'll know. If it isn't, you can stop stressing out about it. If she does say it's yours request a paternity test. 

In the meantime, stop playing the FWB game, it doesn't turn out well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> I can't ask in person I know if I did I'd do something dumb


What kind of dumb thing would you do if you asked in person?

How about emailing her?
Sending her a Facebook message?


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Could this be a troll having fun?


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

she didn't anounce it on fb she just said it 2 months ago on another friend's fb she said she was expecting too. Her friend apparently is expecting... I've had sexual relations with her since last january up until 2 weeks ago. I guess I'm just going to message her and see where it goes.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

actually I'm serious I just sent it


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

well she said she's pregnant, but she's seemingly told no one. I guess she's undecided on keeping it. She kind of though seemed to jump to the fact that she's getting an abortion... Idk I don't trust her...


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> I can't ask in person I know if I did I'd do something dumb


Too late for that!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> well she said she's pregnant, but she's seemingly told no one. I guess she's undecided on keeping it. She kind of though seemed to jump to the fact that she's getting an abortion... Idk I don't trust her...


She's pregnant...okay. and did you ask if it was yours?


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

yea it's mine. I think she just is being an attention wore. Really


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Lesson of the Day:

Don't stick your wick in Crazy.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> yea it's mine. I think she just is being an attention wore. Really


You aren't exactly man of the year either in this situation. You know it's yours and how do you respond? You sound very dismissive and disconnected to the entire thing.

The question is, now what are you going to do? Ignore her? There's a child on the way (yours), regardless of how you feel about HER.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Don't stick your wick in Crazy.


I can see this as a bumper sticker!!


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

if she keeps I got no clue what to do. I think I'm past the anger part at least...


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> if she keeps I got no clue what to do. I think I'm past the anger part at least...


How about you have a conversation with her about it. You are responsible for this outcome as much as she is. Be a man and talk to her. And with some sense please.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

Please tell me that you've gone to talk with her in person at this point!


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

we've talked I already said. She ended up saying she'd get an abortion. That's kind of what I'm banking on. She's said she was 9 weeks which doesn't make much sense because she said in May I believe mother's day to her friend she was preg too... Well if I go to the clinic with her it's I guess true... That's rally all I can do at this point really. Hope. I've talked to her don't trust her will update though


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude. I hope you learned your lesson.

And the way you just casually talk about abortion is very sad.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

:iagree:


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

well no matter what I've learned my lesson...


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

This thread makes me want to vomit.

Stay away from this girl (and all girls) until you're mature enough to handle the outcome of having sex with them. Next time it could be HIV.

I would say more, but I'd get banned. Sickening.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

it's not all girls just her. She's too insane and a mess to really spend 18 years with. She shouldn't ever be allowed to have children of any kind most would agree with me. I would handle this better if this was any other girl. She's actually been committed and her uncle has schizo. It's kind of a serious lesson. I thought if I did my part with using a condom it wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And yet you still banged her. What is wrong with you? 

You know she's a hot mess, and you still hit it. Lame.

Oh and having a kid is MORE than 18 years. It's a lifetime.

Condoms break all the time. BC fails. My nephew is a broken-condom baby...but my sister was married and settled.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> it's not all girls just her. She's too insane and a mess to really spend 18 years with. She shouldn't ever be allowed to have children of any kind most would agree with me. I would handle this better if this was any other girl. She's actually been committed and her uncle has schizo. It's kind of a serious lesson. I thought if I did my part with using a condom it wouldn't be a problem...


Well, not to be a jerk, but you stuck your junk inside her. Doesn't make you a saint or anything. People are messed up sometimes, doesn't make them awful people. I'd actually look more at you, thinking you're using someone who you know is mentally unstable and you think that's okay?

And I seriously doubt you're the reasonable voice to say who should and who should not have children. For said reasons stated above.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> it's not all girls just her. She's too insane and a mess to really spend 18 years with. She shouldn't ever be allowed to have children of any kind most would agree with me. I would handle this better if this was any other girl. She's actually been committed and her uncle has schizo. It's kind of a serious lesson. I thought if I did my part with using a condom it wouldn't be a problem...


Well you know what? You are just as crazy as she is for even messing with her. Condom or not, you should have better sense to even be messing with someone so screwed up. Your picker is broken.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

I know now it was a poor choice to be with her in the first place I just meant why the situation was so negative.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

btw you got it wrong I think she's using me. That's why she tried to do this.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

These are the kinds of stories I'm glad I can't tell my grandchildren.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

These are the kid of stories that I tell my kids!! This crap happens! Don't let it happen to you! And OP, don't let it happen again! If you were my brother (my brother is 23), I'd kick his ass!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

that_girl said:


> And yet you still banged her. *What is wrong with you?*
> 
> You know she's a hot mess, and you still hit it. Lame.
> 
> ...


The crazy ones can be easier to take advantage of.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> btw you got it wrong I think she's using me. That's why she tried to do this.


How did she use you? You had sex with her and wore a condom. Accidents happen with condoms.

She might not get an abortion so you might still have a kid on the way. Keep an eye on it. If she ends up keeping the baby make sure she gets good medical care and try to influence her to do the right thing.

A good rule in life: Never ever had sex with a woman who you do not want to be the mother of your children.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

go buy a over the counter test and tell her to piss on it.


my bet is she faking to get your attention(she seems crazy enough). but if it comes back positive get a dna test if she keeps the baby just to make sure. if its yours MAN up and provide for the child the best you can.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

that_girl said:


> These are the kid of stories that I tell my kids!! This crap happens! Don't let it happen to you! And OP, don't let it happen again! If you were my brother (my brother is 23), I'd kick his ass!!!


Yep, I share these types of stories with my daughters. (Son is still too young.) Nothing better than learning from the mistakes of others.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

as I said she wants kids. I believe she tries stop using bc to try to get pregnant. I feel like she's only saying she's going to get one so I can go there with her. Like she just wants attention I think. Plus she's the type who doesn't like to disagree. But I think she tried to get pregnant on purpose. The thing is no one would support her being pregnant. I even told her mom for her. Just to help her see the reality of the situation. The reason I call her unstable because she seems like I said more like a robot she doesn't care about other people she doesn't love. She just has her own interest....


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> as I said she wants kids. I believe she tries stop using bc to try to get pregnant. I feel like she's only saying she's going to get one so I can go there with her. Like she just wants attention I think. Plus she's the type who doesn't like to disagree. But I think she tried to get pregnant on purpose. The thing is no one would support her being pregnant. I even told her mom for her. Just to help her see the reality of the situation. The reason I call her unstable because she seems like I said more like a robot she doesn't care about other people she doesn't love. She just has her own interest....


You said you used a condom? Which can fail, yes. But now you're talking about her going off her birth control.

More than anything right now, you NEED to stop blaming her and start realizing that pregnancy takes TWO people. You need to realize that you did this too. You talk as if she tricked you into pregnancy.

If you're not ready to take care of a child, then you are not ready to have sex.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Every choice we make brings with it responsibility / accountability for any repercussions incurred. We all make poor choices in life - we're human - but labeling this woman as crazy etc etc, doesn't alter the fact that _you chose_ to sleep with her and this has resulted in a new life. 

Own your mistake, OP, rather than focusing on the, apparent, shortcomings of this women, and try to find a way forward.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I think you guys are being way too hard on the dude. He's 18. Do you ladies know how hard it is (ha ha pun) to control your willie at an available woman crazy or not?

He did what all responsible people try to do, used a condom to mitigate the risk. In this case he was in the 1% of the statistic where condoms fail. Yes he should take responsibility but again...he's 18. There are a lot of guys who are not mature enough to understand the ramifications of what they are taking on by having casual sex.

He is one of them. So I dont blame him really. All we can hope is that they do what is right and don't see abortion as a backspace key on a keyboard.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

> Do you ladies know how hard it is (ha ha pun) to control your willie at an available woman crazy or not?


I'm sure it is, but well worth the effort when one considers the alternative...

The guy is young and he made a mistake (like many before him), but he needs to own and learn from it, rather than portraying himself as the victim of some crazy floozy. The only victim here is the unborn child.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Spot on, sinnister! I'm glad you also posted this response!

The kid is 18! How many 18 year olds go sticking ther Johnston in the cave without plans for marriage or commitment? Ummmm.....almost all of them! Including women too! He just happened to meet up with a crazy!

I hooked up with Crazy once when I was 18! Not like I wanted to marry her or anything. Of course...I had to say goodbye when she grabbed my nuts once during sex and fondled them like those chineses exercise balls you use in your hand. I still remember that feeling....... . Geesh! That girl liked playing rough! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, he is taking up the "poor me, look what happened to me?!" instead of owning his role in it. She didn't get herself pregnant and he's trying to blame it all on her.

And I hope he realizes that sex = babies and no birth control is 100% and he should also understand that sometimes people have these things called STD's which get spread around, and you can't abort HIV. If you're going to have sex, you have to understand there are negative consequenses to it.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Wow...

'nuff said.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

What's the saying??

"It takes TWO to tango!"


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

don't you know psychopath have a mental illness... That's what I think she is many would agree she seems to have antisocial attributes


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> don't you know psychopath have a mental illness... That's what I think she is many would agree she seems to have antisocial attributes


^^ That didn't stop you from stickin' it to her for 7 months...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> don't you know psychopath have a mental illness... That's what I think she is many would agree she seems to have antisocial attributes


The fact that you're online degrading the girl you have been sleeping with doesn't say very good things about you. Are you a mental health professional?? no.you're not.so stop trying to blame this girl for something you both did together.she was sane enough for you when you f**ked her.

i feel sorry for this child. I think you're being a selfish,spoiled little boy. It's very telling to see you post so carelessly about aborting this child,calling its mother a psychopath,and all the other things you've said about the situation...


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

:iagree:


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> The fact that you're online degrading the girl you have been sleeping with doesn't say very good things about you. Are you a mental health professional?? no.you're not.so stop trying to blame this girl for something you both did together.she was sane enough for you when you f**ked her.
> 
> i feel sorry for this child. I think you're being a selfish,spoiled little boy. It's very telling to see you post so carelessly about aborting this child,calling its mother a psychopath,and all the other things you've said about the situation...


Agreed. Grow up and handle this like a man. After all..its your fault just as much as hers. She didn't trick you or force you into pregnancy. With sex comes risk. 

Not to mention your story started with a condom..and along the way you also said she purposely went off birth control. While you're trying to make yourself look better...you're actually making yourself look like a selfish child.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

no but what I described wasn't normal was it... It's identical to those with cluster b pds... I wasn't just being mean. It's just someone like her seems to be incabpable for love. And how can you blame me for the abortion... I'm not the one who makes that choice. She seems to be just doing it for attention saying this I'm not doing anything for attention. Btw I complained a whole lot more than this usually. I am actually just saying the facts.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

and yeah I forgot to mention a few times I didn't use my own condoms. Plus maybe I wasn't so careful when I got rid of them. So that is a possibility. She doesn't seem unhappy she's pregnant...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As a guy, I could understand having a one night stand with someone you couldn't necessarily trust or don't like. But 7 months? And I don't understand the FWB reference. You're not friends. You don't like her. What did you do, fvck and run every time?

I'm curious about what lesson you think you've learned here... Can you spell it out?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

DON'T PHUCK CRAZY!

#1 rule in the man book. 
#2 is refer to #1.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> don't you know psychopath have a mental illness... That's what I think she is many would agree she seems to have antisocial attributes


Perhaps she is mentally ill, but that isn't the issue here, OP. The pregnancy is. If she's as 'crazy' as you imply she is, should she keep the child, in all likelihood it would be removed from her custody. Time to sit down with both sets of parents, IMO, and find a way forward.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Crazy or mentally ill or whatever the case may be. What's done is done. Its now time to man up. If she keeps the child, be prepared for more responsibility then you could even imagine. Be prepared to step up and be a father. And be prepared to support her emotionally throughout this pregnancy. Oh and get used to it, cause you will know her for the rest of your life and be in close contact for many many years to come.

If she chooses abortion, then I guess youll get lucky and get by "this time" with a slap on the wrist. Notice the "this time". Learn from your mistakes. 

Neither of you sound fit to be parents.

Perhaps adoption could be another option.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

psychopaths actually are allowed to keep their kids. They're jus wired weirdly... And very hard to handle


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

well we'll see today's the big day.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> psychopaths actually are allowed to keep their kids. They're jus wired weirdly... And very hard to handle



That would be determined by the level of psychopathy... If they're "hard to handle," imagine being a helpless child in the hands of such a person?


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

He's not thinking about the baby, he's only thinking of himself. No remorse for the effects of this pregnancy on the "crazy" girl that he used to get his rocks off, no remorse for the baby that he's so willing to terminate. It's all very sad.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am terminating how? I didn't know that was possible. She is willing to terminate just for attention that's not my fault.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> I am terminating how? I didn't know that was possible. She is willing to terminate just for attention that's not my fault.


In an effort to keep myself from getting banned, I'll cease posting on this thread. Good luck to you, jamesdeanfan11.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> I am terminating how? I didn't know that was possible. She is willing to terminate just for attention that's not my fault.


I'll bite.

She's not terminating for attention. She's doing it because it's a mistake. She knows it, and so do you. She doesn't want to procreate with you, so she's 'fixing' it.

The sad part is ending the pregnancy doesn't fix anything because emotionally the two of you are too immature to play house. That means, you aren't ready for sex, much less the stuff that comes with sex... it's about more than you getting your rocks off. A hell of a lot more.

Neither of you are parent material.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

A Bit Much said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> She's not terminating for attention. She's doing it because it's a mistake. She knows it, and so do you. She doesn't want to procreate with you, so she's 'fixing' it.
> 
> ...


Agree. Agree. Agree.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

They both chose to have sex. But only she gets to decide if he'll be a parent or not? I had that argument. So man should be able to tell women NOT to have abortions if they want the baby...or a woman can have a child and NOT expect anything from the man. Imo, it would be different if they were in a relationship, etc...then yea, he should step up. But she has choices...sadly, the big one who suffers is the child.

Eh, just my personal view point. This is all a big cluster....hopefully the OP learned a bit of a lesson.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> For reals. I don't know how many scathing posts I have written out just to delete them.:banghead:


Hahaha same here. I got up to about 10 paragraphs before I deleted them all and just stopped responding. I hope the "crazy" girl stays away from this guy, and IF she decides to keep the baby, I really hope you aren't the father. The poor kid will need at least one stable parent in his/her life, and NEITHER one of you are it.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Perhaps they are just regular 18 year olds. lol. Melodramatic and "crazy".


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

she actually said she thought I'd make a great dad. But she's seemingly just idk what her problem is but I think she knows she can't have a kid. No one would approve of it. Reason why she's been keeping it a secret. Anyway when I get back I'll update you....


----------



## HiMaint57 (May 24, 2012)

PLEASE PLEASE don't have an abortion! What about adoption? There are many, many couples waiting out there.
Yes I am one of those "crazy pro-lifers."


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

haven't you ever heard that actually psychopaths usually use other people they don't get used. Just because she's a girl doesn't mean I automatically used her.

well anyhow it's over. She went through with it. So that's the end. Tc TAMers


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

that wasn't my decision. Don't blame me


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I have the strangest feeling that you're still gonna keep sleeping with her.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Unless she's been assessed by a Psychiatrist, she is not a psychopath. She may have issues, but you can't diagnose her and then blame her actions on YOUR diagnosis.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

you got it wrong she used me for sex she never gave a damn about me. In any fashion. So blatanly didn't love me. I think she was bad for my self esteem sex is not just physical. I'm a human being.

yes I got her pregnant but she made the choice to get rid of it not me. I'm as responsible as you are for that...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

lol. Well, find another girl. Leave this one alone. And of course she didn't love you...it was a FWB situation.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

I would never come near here if I was given a million bucks to no way no how.

well what else is a person who has no emotions of like love or any for that matter. What else is that person certainly not normal.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

yea but have a small regard for someone's feelings would be nice...and I already have another girl why I ignored her in the past 2 weeks...


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

jamesdeanfan11 said:


> you got it wrong she used me for sex she never gave a damn about me. In any fashion. So blatanly didn't love me. I think she was bad for my self esteem sex is not just physical. I'm a human being.


Perhaps she didn't love you, but judging from what you've told us here, you didn't even like her and only tolerated her for sex.

It's over now, OP. Just learn and move forward with your life.


----------



## jamesdeanfan11 (Jul 19, 2012)

I had disliked her because of how she treated me. But you're right I guess I should just forgive or forget whichever is easier to move on


----------

